# How do you enter the boot menu??



## ACM

try F1

define "Boot menu"


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
How do you enter the boot menu for Sony Vaio Laptops. My sister wants to do a fresh intall of windows 7 on it.

F12 is what it should be, you most likely have to go into the bios first and enable the boot menu option.


----------



## mocha989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
F12 is what it should be, you most likely have to go into the bios first and enable the boot menu option.

ohh jeez. and how do you do that. im trying to explain it to her over the phone.


----------



## ACM

you wanna change device order so i can read her windows 7 disc?

if so press F9


----------



## mocha989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
you wanna change device order so i can read her windows 7 disc?

if so press F9

if i hit F9 does that take her to the boot menu or BIOS?


----------



## ericeod

When the computer first boots, it should say what button to press to enter the bios and, if enabled, the boot menu. She should just look at the bottom of the screen while it is booting.

Some laptops I've worked on used [Esc], [F2], [F9], or [F12]. [F11] tends to be used for system recovery when laptops have a recovery partition, so I wouldnt think that would be it.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
if i hit F9 does that take her to the boot menu or BIOS?

You mean Boot Menu as in? like select what OS you want to boot?
im getting confused, F9 is to change boot order (if the disk wasn't reading on boot so she could install it)


----------



## mocha989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
You mean Boot Menu as in? like select what OS you want to boot?
im getting confused, F9 is to change boot order (if the disk wasn't reading on boot so she could install it)

noooo like which part to boot from CD drive or hard drive

Okay new rule if you have under 35 rep do not post in this thread!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
noooo like which part to boot from CD drive or hard drive

*Okay new rule if you have under 35 rep do not post in this thread!*

With that kind of attitude, no one is going to want to help you...


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
noooo like which part to boot from CD drive or hard drive

Okay new rule if you have under 35 rep do not post in this thread!

As said before it's going to depend on which model Vaio she has.

For example the PCG-3E2L uses F12, while the PCG-700 uses F8 at the POST screen (and if you don't hit it at the POST screen you'll get the standard OS mode selection)

It's going to be one of the following, and it will be displayed at the bottom of the screen when the laptop first POSTs:

Esc
F8
F12 <-- most likely

If it's not one of those tell her to do this:

Press and hold the F2 key during the POST screen and get into the BIOS. Tab over to get to the [Boot] menu.
Select 'Boot Order' or 'Boot Device Priority'
In the sub menu that follows, you'll either be able to hit ENTER on [First Device] and select the CD-ROM drive, or you'll be given a list that you can move the order interactively with the -/+ buttons.

Honestly, the above is not much different than any other laptop or desktop for that matter.


----------

